# My Urban Bali Holiday



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my second trip to Bali this year.... yeah I am under the influence of Bali's magical spell

This time I only spent around Seminyak area - its just 30 minutes from Airport

As I am creature of urban comfort - Seminyak fits my idea of holiday
http://www.wilsana.com.au/seminyak.htm

This area has grown and built up so much and now offer the best of Bali without the need to go elsewhere.... what I mean though the best of Urban Bali - whilst the best of natural Bali - you need to stay in beautiful hill resort of Ubud or the East coast....

We stayed in a luxury private villa - Sesari Bali - with its own pool, chef to cook our breakfast and other comfortable amenities...
http://www.sesaribali.com/

Bali now boasts worldclass restaurants - yes - this is the most important aspects of our holiday - good cuisine!

We had most of lunches at the KUDETA restaurant - it offers fantastic food - with its New Zealand chef - i think its food is one of the best in the island.
http://www.kudeta.net/ or http://www.frommers.com/destinations/kuta/D48555.html

Kudate is also the place to spend the whole day and nite in its groovy bar - with fine selections of cocktails and wines... and It appears successful in attracting the islands most glamourous and beautiful bodies as well....!
The music was also soo soothing and sexy - and also the day bed are so comfy - i was ther most of the time - just soaking the sun and ambiences --- aaah.. dont want to move whilst you are in it

Other places to visit for its great food are
Hu'u bar and restaurant - for its refined services and cuisine (modern fussion)
http://www.huubali.com/

Kafe Warisan for hearty and traditional French cuisine
http://www.kafewarisan.com/links.htm

Breeze restaurant for cool view and good food
http://www.thesamayabali.com/dining/

and the legendary La Lucciola - with its fantastic view and good Italian cuisines
http://www.frommers.com/destinations/kuta/D48556.html

It is good to find that the services were all of high standard and professional with extensive wine selections and 
the foods are tasty and presentable. The prices are also reasonable (Aust $120 - 190 for 2 people for dinner ) also gives additional values

Those restaurants listed were equal or better than some of Melbourne finest restaurants ... yeah I am in heaven!


Some of photos from the trip

my Bali villa

































































Lunch at Breeze rest






























Hip Kudeta restaurant and Bar




























































































Bali magical Sunset at Kudeta














































Hope you enjoy the photos


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

I enjoyed it!! espesially the Villa! :drool: thanks for sharing!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Looks very relaxing!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice place - and pics mate!


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh man I would LOVE to be in Bali right now, these pictures are great man! It kind of reminds me of Fiji but it looks more exotic, Indonesia is a beautiful country. Thanks for sharing the pictures man!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice pictures. As it seems nothing changed in the last 10 years appart from these bloody lounge chairs you can find now everywhere from Rejkjavik to Timbuktu. In Zurich the city council already wanted to forbid them (I think that goes to far anyway)


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

My villa has interesting and spacious Balinese outdoor shower & bath ....

check them out


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

nice pictures , I like the villa , very very nice and impressive.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Love Bali. Best place on earth.


----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

ah, yeah .. .we all know now that you can afford this...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a gorgeous, exotic thread!! I love looking at pictures of Bali... thanks!


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Exotic Island!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

and very nice and warm people too...


----------



## Favco750 (Feb 10, 2004)

show off!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ feisty favco... next time i will come to the meeting... i promise


----------



## materialistus (Dec 13, 2006)

*you forgot my favorite restaurant in seminjak GADO GADO !*


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

yes
i went there in first nite... good location - yet the food was not up there with the rest.....


----------



## materialistus (Dec 13, 2006)

Alibaba said:


> yes
> i went there in first nite... good location - yet the food was not up there with the rest.....


well, probably you compared it with some hip places in prahran.

the frog legs were fine. the presentation were pretty bland (ie. the plates hasn't been updated from 1997 haute cuisine style). but overall, the amosphere were good. the chef came over to check if things were ok on our table. but that was probably because i was there with an elegant french girl. ha... ha...


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

:drool:

never been there are these pictures i might reconsider


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

I want to go there


----------

